# A special standardbred :D



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

My special girl,
Showing off, showjumping (beating the stereotype), of course ruining my photos (who wants to see her tongue).

Hope you all love her, i do!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow! So pretty! She is a very special girl indeed! Love the long tongue! Hehe


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, she has changed so much since we got her.
She was a bag of bones and she didn't know how to jump or canter it makes me so happy to see how far we have come


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Awwww, her tongue picture is cute. She is a very nice horse


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks
She has the most amazing temperament 99% of the time.
She is a mare so yeah...


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Yay! Another Standie lover  Your girl is gorgeous. Here's my Standie


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful!! :smile:


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

You standie is gorgeous JavaLover, they can do everything other can! I have found her to be the gentlest, smartest horse i have had. She is only about 6 months OTT and already doing amazing, the only thing she does is get stirred up a little in crowds but we are working on that and she just improves every time 
How long have you had your girl/boy?

Thanks HorseLovinLady


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Both of the Standies posted are beautiful!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks paintluver


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos! I love Standies!! Always have! Both are gorgeous!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Love the third photo!! Beautiful!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Love your girl =) And the other Standardbred as well.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hehe thankyou she may be a little bit of a show off


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Lovely! I'm a big fan of Standardbreds and I think your girl is gorgeous.

This is mine. Her name is Star Pattern:


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She's beautiful  how long has she been of the track?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maeras (Oct 9, 2011)

Adorable pictures! (especially with the tongue lol)
If I couldn't get an Arab, then a standy would be my next choice.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankyou Maeras. Standies get a bad reputation but with a little work (less than most horses) they are amazing and very loyal and also very gentle and smart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> She's beautiful  how long has she been of the track?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She has actually been off the track for just over 11 years. She spent the last decade as a broodmare and has recently come back to me (I knew her as a baby) to begin her new career as a pleasure horse. She's 16 years old.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

That's great  was she a good racehorse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

